# Ordering corks from Lafitte today



## geek (Dec 7, 2015)

Didn't you guys mentioned that you paid $120 for 1+1 grade A?

They quoted me $130 plus shipping.


----------



## geek (Dec 7, 2015)

Reduced to $120.
Shipping at $58 to CT??
Ridiculous [emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## richmke (Dec 7, 2015)

My preference is for these ($115 for 1,000)

http://shop.carolinawinesupply.com/Corks-Nomacorc-Select-900-Series-Bag-of-1000-CorkSyn900-1000.htm


----------



## geek (Dec 7, 2015)

Those are synthetic, right?
I really like natural corks, perhaps synthetic is better but....


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2015)

Yea, shipping sucks but they come in a BIG box that is pretty heavy and you have the furthest possible shipping distance. They also backfill the bag with SO2 gas so when you get them they come sanitized and ready for transfer to a corkador for long term storage.


----------



## geek (Dec 7, 2015)

Good to know. Weight is about 16lbs.

I ordered and they're shipping today. Shipping was now $48.
They will also split into 2 different bags with 500 each.


----------



## richmke (Dec 7, 2015)

geek said:


> Those are synthetic, right?
> I really like natural corks, perhaps synthetic is better but....



1+1 is not exactly a "natural" cork. It has natural cork on each end, and cork held together by glue in the middle. You get the look of natural cork, with all the downsides of natural (cork taint) and synthetic.

Unless you are talking the highest grade of cork (which is buco bucks), I did not see any advantage of natural cork over the nomacorc (a high quality synthetic).


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry nothing says crap wine (think 2 Buck Chuck) like pulling out a Nomacorc closure. Just my opinion.

1+1 is the best of both worlds. Not enough natural cork to cause any issues and the rest is agglomerated cork (which has been treated) and has an outstanding track record for quality and low cost. I am about ready to place my 3rd order for 1000 1+1 corks from Lafitte with not a single bottle that has had any issue whatsoever.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 7, 2015)

Still at .17 with shipping thats a good price. If you can get another person near you to also buy a bag the shipping is cut dramatically.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 8, 2015)

I was paying nearly 20 cents per cork when buying by the 100 (plus shipping). These are better quality and they are customized. And you can't put a price on that kind of coolness.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 8, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> And you can't put a price on that kind of coolness.



Well, evidently you CAN!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 8, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I was paying nearly 20 cents per cork when buying by the 100 (plus shipping). These are better quality and they are customized. And you can't put a price on that kind of coolness.


 
I still haven't splurged for the customized cork yet, but $.17 each is a damn good price and their service is excellent.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2015)

Doug, there salesperson even calls me a few times a year just to say hello and is there anything they can do for me. I only buy from them as a home winemaker.


----------

